# Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Darn! Here I thought we finally had a lady speaking out. :crybaby:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

so did I. hopefully you'll find one. :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Actually, I've got a great one!


----------

